# Clever Monty!



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

" look mummy I can touch my nose with my tongue and you can't"


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

love it!!! i also love the way that when you see cockapoo's sitting they often have their front feet turned out like they have been doing ballet!!!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

clever and very handsome Monty


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JulesB said:


> love it!!! i also love the way that when you see cockapoo's sitting they often have their front feet turned out like they have been doing ballet!!!


Oh I thought it was just Monty- you know the Alan Carr of the dog world 

Glad to know this time it isn't down to him and his funny little ways !!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Funny photo!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely photo, clever Monty! I can't do that either, I have just tried!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

That is so cute,your dogs are just so cute,a always love the captions that go with your pics xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
Monty you are very funny, and very clever


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Clever Monty. You caught it on camera, very clever of you


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha ha, what was he thinking x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lmao great photo


----------

